# Front end sag help



## 72kool (Jan 26, 2016)

I have been reading on here for over a year but never posted before. I have a 1993 k1500 suburban with an old (cant find a way to date it ) western 7.6 straight plow. the snow plow is heavy and really sags the front end. part of this is due to the fact at some point, they welded in another skin of 11 ga steel and added 3" rectangular shoe mounts?? 

aside from timbren front end kit, is there anything else out there that i can install to help with the front end sag? i do not have the ability to cut out the extra steel on the plow at this time and i do not use this plow enough to spend 200 dollars on timbrens. i only use this plow on my 4 car driveway and going to use it a little at my shop this year

thanks for the help


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

You could try to find a cheap plow blade. I've seen blades only with cutting edges go for $100.
Does that Burb have torsion bar suspension or springs? If its torsion bars you could crank them up a bit.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Timbrens, new springs.

Or add some weight as far to the rear as you can, " behind the rear axel"
Start with 600# +or - 200#

Get a snowblower, loose weight, move the battiery to the rear also.
Remove the fenders, hood.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Crank.up.the tbars....IF there's any adjustment left....or if you honestly can't spend the money, just leave it


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Crank.up.the tbars....IF there's any adjustment left....or if you honestly can't spend the money, just leave it


X2.................


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

have you tried counter weight?


----------



## Amm Amm0622 (Oct 24, 2016)

I had the same problem and installed Timbrens with an extra spacer between them that Timbren has but didn't advertise at the time which helped somewhat but not enough. I then tried coil leveling spacers along with the Timbrens (look like hockey pucks) to help on the front end and that worked for me...of course with ballast in the rear of the truck also. If you go this route, make sure you do an alignment afterwards.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I had front air shocks on one truck of mine years ago, worked good, but timberns are much cheaper than them so unless you need new shocks anyways, not likely a good option.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

OP, As much as your using the truck and don't want to invest in the truck. Leave it like it is, You will be fine. Thumbs Up


----------



## Amm Amm0622 (Oct 24, 2016)

If it has severe sag like mine did, the mount was a mere two inches above ground...that caused the angle of the blade to be really off also. I also couldn't take the plow on or off due to not enough ground clearance to use the plow jack. If it was me only doing one driveway...and $200 is too much...I'd sell the set-up and buy a snowblower for the neighborhood kid.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If thats all your going to use it dont worry about the sag


----------

